# Sig 2022 40S&W vs. Beretta Px4 Storm



## dza1284

Please offer any opinions/facts between the Sig 2022 40S&W vs. Beretta Px4 Storm


----------



## LanceORYGUN

They are two extremely similar guns. More similarities than differences between them. Size-wise, they are practically identical. Weight wise, the Sig is only 1 oz heavier. Both guns have 4 inch barrels. Both guns are heavier and wider than all of the popular full size pistols that use Striker type pre-loaded trigger systems, like the Glock, S&W M&P, or Springfield XD ( except for the super large Springfield XDm model ). Both have polymer frames, and both have DA/SA trigger systems.

The Beretta PX4 full size is 100% made in Italy, while the Sig 2022's frame is made in Germany, with the slide and barrel made in the USA. The Beretta has a slightly lower bore axis, and has a more complex rotating action that is designed to soften and control recoil better. Some feel that the extra complexity of it, though, makes it inherently less reliable.

If you want a full size gun with a polymer frame and DA/SA trigger system, they are both great choices. Both the DA and SA trigger pulls on my own Beretta PX4 are optimal for defensive shooting, in my opinion. Very smooth, and not too heavy, and not too light. However, Sig trigger pulls are pretty good too, though. 

Best thing for you to do is to handle both guns, and see which one has the better ergonomics that you prefer. The very best thing to do would be to find a place where you could rent and shoot both guns.

.


----------



## haycreek

I perfer the Sig


----------



## hud35500

Not that I have anything against the Beretta, but I also prefer the Sig. The 2022 is less expensive too.


----------



## Doug B.

My PX4 is FAR from complex. It is common sense simplicity as far as I am concerned.

I'll add: It is a _very_ strong action.


----------



## Shipwreck

I prefer the PX4. I like the shape of the grip more. I prev owned one in 40, and onlys old it because I needed $ for something. I now have one in 9mm. My fav polymer handgun at the moment


----------



## denner

Ride the Storm! According to Beretta: "The PX4 uses a durable rotating barrel locking system. The locking lugs increase accuracy when firing. Reduced friction areas between the barrel, slide and central block, guarantee smoothness of operation and great reliabilty in all conditions". Not just talk the PX4 walks the walk.


----------



## Doug B.

You're right on denner!


----------



## high pockets

Wouldn't own the Sig. As is typical of Sig offerings, it is completely left-handed unfriendly.


----------



## LanceORYGUN

hud35500 said:


> Not that I have anything against the Beretta, but I also prefer the Sig. The 2022 is less expensive too.


The Sig 2022 has been an even bigger failure in the marketplace than the Beretta PX4 Storm. So much so that SIG even discontinued making it for awhile. But SIG has resumed production, with the guns now entirely being made in the USA. I forgot to mention that earlier.

I personally feel that the 100% Italian made Beretta is higher in quality than the new American made SIG 2022. The only SIG pistols I own are older, 100% German made pistols. If I was to get a 2022, it would be one of the older models with MADE IN GERMANY written on the left side of the frame just in front of the slide release.

.


----------



## HadEmAll

The grip of the PX4 breaks the tie for me. Besides being customizable for size, the grip is full length and you can get your little finger on it. The 2022 is a fine shooter, but the grip has an annoying habit of putting your little finger on the magazine base instead of solid polymer (sounds paradoxical), and the magazine wobbles around in the magazine well. 

This was why I got rid of my 1st sigpro (a 2009) years ago. I relented and got a 2022, because everything else about the gun is top notch, but the grip still sucks because of the less-than-full-length size.

I do think the 2022 sights are superior from the box, but the PX4 sights are adequate, and can be upgraded to a better style.

I like them both, but if one goes, it's the 2022.


----------



## wolverine

Definitely Beretta PX4 Storm for me.
More accessories and equipment, more customization


----------



## dondavis3

My Son & I both own both guns.

I like & shoot my Sig P2022 best.










He likes & shoots him Beretta PX4 best.










They are both excellent guns IMHO

:smt1099


----------

